
Massive passwords can bypass Android lock screen - lighthawk
http://www.thehindu.com/sci-tech/technology/gadgets/massive-passwords-can-bypass-android-lock-screen/article7659898.ece
======
nerdy
Earlier post (theguardian.com):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10228050](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10228050)

------
a3n
Software is hard.

